# Nearfield speakers?



## akwok

Hi all!

 I'm currently looking for some good nearfield speakers in the sub $300 range that I can use with my computer. I do not plan on using speaker stands, and plan on putting them directly on top of a glass desk. I'm thinking of picking up a cheap digital amp like a Trends Audio 10.2, and running it out of my EMU-1212m. However, active speakers are good too (that way, I can save money or spend more on the speakers by foregoing an amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

 With that in mind, anyone have any suggestions?

 Thanks!


----------



## Bones13

I love my Tekton fullrangers. I run them from a Mardis modded T-Amp. Very nice. They are taller than the mass market stuff and the drivers are at my ear level when sitting in front of the monitor. They have several in different price categories.

products


----------



## qusp

I can recommend the KRK actives, less money on interconnects that way too.

 <cable guy shakes head at his own stupidity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>


----------



## scootermafia

Darn active monitors cut out the speaker cable guys...

 Some Klipsch speakers and a t-amp sound nice at close range, wish I could justify getting some active monitors.


----------



## akwok

Right now it's a battle between the Tekton 4.5 + t-amp vs. the Audioengine A2. Any other suggestions?


----------



## linuxworks

small 6.5" tannoys?

 (I'm currently looking; both passive and active but prefer passive so I can pick my own amp section)


----------



## bik2101

energy rc-10s.. they are exactly 300 shipped at vann's and will work perfectly fine with a t-amp like the trends audio


----------



## hockeyb213

I highly recommend the krk lines. They make a passive 6 so if you want to go that route you could choose your own amp. But those speakers PERFORM for their price tag. I feed a pair of rokit 6's straight off my da11


----------



## decur

genelecs are nice!!


----------



## decur

genelecs are nice!!


----------



## jonhapimp

what's the main difference between the krk RP5G2, RP6G2, and RP8G2 instead of just size


----------



## anetode

The Audioengine 2s were made for your exact purpose.


----------



## akwok

Thanks for the suggestions everyone!

 I picked up a pair of used Audioengine A5s today, and plopped them onto my (glass) desk (with a phonebook below each speaker).

 I'm finding them to be really, really bassy and bloated -- to the point where I need to EQ them down quite a bit for them to be even listenable. Is this because I'm putting them on my desk and not on proper stands? I was really hoping for punchy bass, not bloated generic car audio bass!

 Maybe I'm just spoiled by my main setup...


----------



## anetode

The frequency response on Audioengines doesn't go as low as you'd think. The in-room bass bloat gives the impression that there's more there than is really going on, but it's a distorted mess. If you want clean, tight bass, you have to get a sub.


----------



## akwok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anetode* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The frequency response on Audioengines doesn't go as low as you'd think. The in-room bass bloat gives the impression that there's more there than is really going on, but it's a distorted mess. If you want clean, tight bass, you have to get a sub._

 

It's this 'fake impression' of bass that's annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## linuxworks

maybe try a sealed speaker design? (do they still make those?)


----------



## Armaegis

Try sticking it on a bookshelf or even the floor first to see if it's the connection to the desk that's causing the bloated bass.


----------



## fjf

The best way to avoid the midbass hump many small hifi monitors have is to use professional monitors. Those are flat and usually sound very good. I only use professional monitors at home. The Adam a7 is a good example. Not very big, yet it sounds great as nearfield monitor; I have them as computer speakers. If you have the room, the are very accurate and flat. The yamaha monitors are also quite decent (hs80m, hs50m, msp7, msp5, depending on your budget). If you want fullrange, just add a sub.


----------



## Bones13

But you *are* spoiled by your headphone gear.


----------



## akwok

Okay, after fooling around with the speaker placement (moving the speakers really apart from each other, and slightly toe-ing them in), they now sound awesome.

 I guess speaker placement is a biggie! Still a lot of tweaking to do though.


----------



## noinimod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *akwok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, after fooling around with the speaker placement (moving the speakers really apart from each other, and slightly toe-ing them in), they now sound awesome.

 I guess speaker placement is a biggie! Still a lot of tweaking to do though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The A5s sound best when they're properly mounted on a stand. If you don't have one, then try some ghetto solutions to decouple them from the desk, like thick phonebooks.


----------



## St3ve

Active monitors really do offer great value for money. My yamaha MSP5As, which are by no means anything too special, have been used almost every day for the last 4ish years. I think they sound fantastic, and are probably the best VFM purchase I think I ever made. Just ordered some of those Aurelex mopad isolators as a little treat for my old friends. In terms of speaker placement, I tend to just use the ol' ear-level height and equilateral-triangle placement.


----------



## akwok

I'm thinking of saving up for some Dynaudio BM6As, and I really see no need in the future to go back to headphones ever again. The imaging even with these $300 speakers is amazing!


----------



## kimragone

Try to raise the Audioengine so the tweeter is ear level. That will make the sound a lot more balanced.


----------



## julius_the_cat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *akwok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm thinking of saving up for some Dynaudio BM6As, and I really see no need in the future to go back to headphones ever again. The imaging even with these $300 speakers is amazing!_

 

My son has a pair of BM6As on his desktop. Bass down to 41 hz. Detail one would expect from mixing monitors, but fun to listen to. I think these are the sweet spot in the Dynaudio powered monitor line, a significant step up from the BM5As which he had before.


----------



## Mad Max

Anyone directly audition the BX5a vs. MR5?

 Also, more impressions on the Yamaha HS50M would be nice.



 My impressions:

 I heard the BX5a at Guitar Center along with the HS50M, but I listened to the MR5 and Rokit6 G2 next to each other at a Best Buy. The KRKs were excellent, but the MR5 had much better highs and was utterly flat from bass to highs. The KRKs I enjoyed, I liked their warmth and the mids were rounded and a bit forward. I noticed then that I had been ignoring the sound stage because the MR5's sound stage caught my attention when I switched over to them. Good accuracy, but the sounds were fuzzy around the edges. No congestion with complex music at all. Both boasted very good clarity all throughout, especially in the mids, and a decent amount of detail. The area was wide open and huge, which I think helped me get better acquainted with each of the monitors. They didn't sound quite as good at another best buy where the area was more closed-in and crowded.

 At Guitar Center I heard a variety of monitors, and the MR5's again but they were very dark and muffled. I guess they were damaged or lacking much burn-in.
 I liked the BX5a's soundstage and the highs and the overall sound seemed to be as good as the KRKs and MR5s but I think the M-audio's highs were a bit better than the MR5's which I heard at Best Buy. I got a chance to listen to the Yamaha HS50M and HS80M and I was very impressed with the sound (especially the HS80M), but they had an overall coconut-milky-white sonic color. I couldn't decide whether I like that or not. The area was crowded, so I'm sure I didn't hear how the speakers can sound balance-wise. The BX5a's weren't as loud as the rest of the speakers. There were also BX8a's, Rokit8s, Rokit5s, KRK VXT4s and VXT6s, and I forgot what else but they all had problems with blown woofers, punched-in tweeters, lacking burn-in, etc. except for the HS80M, which left me speechless, lol.

 I'd say the HS50M, BX5a, MR5, and Rokit6 were all pretty close to each other in refinement, perhaps the KRKs lagging behind the rest just a bit. All had balanced sound where I heard them and tight, fast, and clear bass just the way I like. The BX5a's lacked a bit of clarity in the bass compared to the rest. none of them sounded thin or lacking anything else. I can't comment as to the depth of each monitors' bass, but none seemed to lack too much. also, my source: I used my portable rig and a pair of RCA interconnects plus adapters each time. I used my portable amp as preamp. I checked their tone controls and set them to zero before plugging in my portable rig. They all had a relatively directional sound except the KRKs - I didn't need to aim the speakers at my ears with the Rokits. The BX5a's were far apart, so I'm not sure as to whether they are as directional as the others. At each location, I'd squat down to where they sound best to my ears, and that was with the top of the woofers at just below ear level for the Rokit6s and MR5s. The BX5a's sounded best with the tweeters at ear level and the Yamahas with the top of the woofers right at ear level.

 Before you think of bashing me, I am a n00b to speakers [of quality]. lol


----------



## sawdin

I've been researching desktop speakers for myself. Have you looked at the powered Swan 200 MK II? They are $249 from The Audio Insider. I have not heard them, but from reading reviews, Swan speakers _seem _to have a better reputation than Behringer and M-Audio (and Audioengine also). The KRK's might be too expensive, the smallest powered one is the KRK 5, which sells for $300/pair.

 Good luck.

Swan M200MkII


----------



## jonhapimp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sawdin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The KRK's might be too expensive, the smallest powered one is the KRK 5, which sells for *$300/pair*.

 Good luck.

Swan M200MkII_

 

120 for one(each) here
KRK RP5G2 Powered Studio Monitor


----------



## akwok

I've decided that I want to upgrade to the Adam A7s. Now... anyone have a pair for sale? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've grown to love the Audioengines, but I just want something more high end. The imaging on them is pretty spectacular already, and I wanna see how good it can get in the $1k range.


----------



## sawdin

Not sure if I missed something, but you started the thread looking for speakers under $300 and are now in the $1,000 range. Looks like a case of the upgrade bug, for which there is no known antidote except a disapproving spouse!

 Best wishes and look forward to a review when all is said and done.


----------



## akwok

Ugh, scratch the Adams. There seem to be severe QC issues with them, so I'm now back to square 1 (aka, Dynaudio BM5A).

 Also interested in going passive (Tekton), ahhh, so many choices!


----------



## islewind

If you're going to boost your budget enough for the Dyns, make sure you look at and listen to the JBL4326P (or for more $, the 4328) - They are truly amazing monitors.


----------



## fjf

If you can hear them, the Focal Twin 6 Be are amazing. Highly recommended.


----------



## Junliang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sawdin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure if I missed something, but you started the thread looking for speakers under $300 and are now in the $1,000 range. Looks like a case of the upgrade bug, for which there is no known antidote except a disapproving spouse!

 Best wishes and look forward to a review when all is said and done._

 

Well said !

 Gonna get my ESI nEar 04 speakers this saturday.
 Great Nearfield speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 *The 04 are the lowest range, 08 the highest, google is your friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## akwok

I went with the Dynaudio BM5As and a TC Electronic Level Pilot to control the volume. Should receive them in a few weeks (have to go pick them up in the states).

 I'm hoping that it'll be a considerable upgrade from the A5s!

 The next step is trying to pick up a Benchmark DAC-1 or something similar... I can't believe how much prices have dropped on the Benchmark in the last few years -- it used to be at least $900 used on Audiogon for a silver one! It's now $600! Seems like a bargain. I'm currently using an EMU-1212m, which, while not bad, probably won't do the BM5As justice.


----------



## anetode

Oh, I have a feeling you won't stop there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've gone through a similar pattern, my current speakers, the ones following flings with audioengines and dynaudio, are the Usher Be-718s. Wonderful monitors and I think they're the end of the road, but then again I haven't heard many of the exotics out there yet


----------



## Bill St. Clair

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anetode* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, I have a feeling you won't stop there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've gone through a similar pattern, my current speakers, the ones following flings with audioengines and dynaudio, are the Usher Be-718s. Wonderful monitors and I think they're the end of the road, but then again I haven't heard many of the exotics out there yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow! Something to covet. I might start with the Usher S-520, though, since it'll likely be a while before I'm comfortable spending $2,800 for speakers, and similar for a DAC and amp to drive them.

Usher Audio > Usher Series Loudspeaker > S-520
Usher Audio > Dancer Series Loudspeaker > Be-718


----------



## anetode

Dayton makes what is basically an OEM version of the X-718/Be-718s using Usher's drivers & the Joe D'appolito crossover design. The tweeter is the non-beryllium model and the woofer is a slightly older model, but both are very close in performance to Usher's top of the line. You can find these at parts express for an extremely reasonable price.


----------



## Bill St. Clair

That is very tempting. And on sale for $299 (also at Amazon for $299). Says it will handle 80 watts. Think it'll be loud enough for me driven by the NuForce Icon Amp's 24 watts? This is for my computer desktop, so I want something small, and can't afford to spend much on it. Better recommendations in the same $200 price range? I'll probably use my NuForce µDAC as pre-amp, for now.

 My wife still hasn't noticed the M-Audio AV40s on my desk. I doubt she'll be able to miss the UA701 (unless I get the black version).

 I might have to sell a rifle, horrible as that is.


----------



## Armaegis

24W is more than enough using it as a desktop speaker. It will comfortably fill a large living room.


----------



## anetode

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bill St. Clair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is very tempting. And on sale for $299 (also at Amazon for $299). Says it will handle 80 watts. Think it'll be loud enough for me driven by the NuForce Icon Amp's 24 watts? This is for my computer desktop, so I want something small, and can't afford to spend much on it. Better recommendations in the same $200 price range? I'll probably use my NuForce µDAC as pre-amp, for now.

 My wife still hasn't noticed the M-Audio AV40s on my desk. I doubt she'll be able to miss the UA701 (unless I get the black version).

 I might have to sell a rifle, horrible as that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I haven't shopped around in a while, so I don't know what else is out there in that range. However, I can tell you of a few ways of making money with that rifle that don't include selling it


----------



## Bill St. Clair

I'd never really sell a rifle for a pair of speakers. I'll just have to save my pennies for a while. I misread the price on the UA701Cs. They're $300 apiece, not per pair. Likely still a bargain, but enough that I'll have to hear 'em before I buy 'em.


----------



## noinimod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *akwok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I went with the Dynaudio BM5As and a TC Electronic Level Pilot to control the volume. Should receive them in a few weeks (have to go pick them up in the states).

 I'm hoping that it'll be a considerable upgrade from the A5s!_

 

Very nice. I'm about to pull the trigger on a pair of BM5As too, and i'm also coming from the A5s. That TC Pilot vol control is pretty pricey, but i can't seem to find any cheaper alternatives. Did you consider any other vol control alternatives?


----------



## akwok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noinimod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice. I'm about to pull the trigger on a pair of BM5As too, and i'm also coming from the A5s. That TC Pilot vol control is pretty pricey, but i can't seem to find any cheaper alternatives. Did you consider any other vol control alternatives?_

 

I bought mine used off of gearslutz.com for $45 (which is also a great place to pick up a pair of BM5As used -- it's like the Head-Fi of studio gear)


----------



## Operandi

*akwok* did you buy the Dynaudio's already?

 I was going to suggest DIY if you have access to the tools or know someone that is good with them. You pretty easily best the performance of the Dyn's for the same or less money.

 Just as an example I saw the Usher BE-718 recommendation. PE sells an Usher kit that uses similar drivers from Usher's lineup (woofer might be the same but the tweeter is different) for a literally a fraction of the price. The crossover is designed by Joseph D'Appolito and industry expert and I think he has done some of Ushers commercial speakers also. About the only thing you don't get is insanely good looking Usher cabs and premium caps and resistors but the audible difference would be small and the PE cabinets are very nice looking themselves.


----------



## noinimod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *akwok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought mine used off of gearslutz.com for $45 (which is also a great place to pick up a pair of BM5As used -- it's like the Head-Fi of studio gear)_

 

argh this sucks. I've got the bm5as already but haven't received the vol control. My DAC has no preamp function too, so i can't control the vol, damn. I tried using a 2x 1/4" male into 1x1/4" male adapter to plug into m dac's headphone amp section, but the sound that came out was very strange.. almost like certain audio signals weren't being passed through properly. Bleah


----------



## jackrinse

john blue


----------



## scutzi128

M-Audio B5XA or B8XA Deluxe?


----------

